# 2 Male D. leucomelas - Westchester County, NY



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Selling these for a friend:

Sellers Name and location - Mitch: Westchester County, NY
[References upon request, or iTrader review]

Species - D. leucomelas 
Line/Origin - Black Jungle
Code - 2.0.0 (2 Males)
Age - 4 Years Old
Quantity - 2 Males
Price - $65 each
Group Prices - Both Males for $120
Preferred Payment Method - Cash
Shipping Rates & information - ***No shipping, local pickup only***
Picture (Not the Best, Sorry)










Most, if not all, proceeds will be going to TWI. Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

NEW PRICE: $50 each! $90 for both!

Again, most, if not all, proceeds will be going to TWI.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Both males are spoken for.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Both males sold. All profits went to TWI. Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

This can be deleted now haha


----------

